# Help me choose: Nikon D90 vs EOS 50D



## Catalin (May 3, 2009)

2 months ago i decided is time for me to switch from Canon S5 IS to something better.

Now with T1 (EOS 500D) on the market looks like a good choice but in the same range is also Nikon D90.

Checking eBay for a good price i found EOS 50D at almost the same price as D90. How is this possible?

Canon EOS 50D Digital SLR Camera 2 IS LENS 16GB NEW USA - (eBay.ca item 130302883382 end time 03-May-09 22:28:07 EDT)

Canon EOS 50D Digital SLR Camera +Image Stabilizer Kit - (eBay.ca item 350196421244 end time 02-May-09 19:57:41 EDT)

Nikon D90 Digital SLR Camera Body +2 VR Lens 16gb *USA* - (eBay.ca item 290313837557 end time 02-May-09 18:02:04 EDT)

I know, the offers are expired or will expire but there are other offers  around.

Now, i'm in doubt.
D90 or 50D ?

I was in a shop to play with both and both are wonderful compared with my S5 IS.
Nikon feels a bit better in my hand, probably because is lighter but in terms of specs, 50D (excepting ISO) looks better than D90.
Oh, i'm not really interested in movies  i think i used that feature only once with my S5 IS.

May people say the lens are more important than the body.
Of course, body would be changed for sure in future but the lens will stay.

Now, i have no idea about which of the two have the best lenses in the budget area quality/price  
I checked the price of a 70-300 IS (VR from Nikon) and Canon is 30% more expensive.
18-200 IS and 18-200 VR II have almost the same price.
 So, another reason to be in doubt.

What photos i will take?
Mostly urban and nature/landscapes.

So, help me take a decision.

Thank you.


----------



## CameraSpeak (May 3, 2009)

Canon and Nikon both make great cameras. Of course there will be people who are going to biased towards one or the other but in my opinion they are both great choices. What you have heard about lenses is true. Better glass is more important then the camera body. If you are going to spend 1300 on a camera body you don't want to be using cheap kit lens. These kit lenses really don't do a very good job and I think whats more important for you to consider is the lenses. 

If you are on a tight budget and cant afford an expensive quality lens let me recommend Canons 50mm 1.8 lens which is a very fast and very inexpensive prime lens and on a cropped camera the 50mm works out to a great portrait lens. At $90 dollars there is no excuse not to have this. Primes are much simpler to build then zooms and can be made very high quality for cheap. Nikon has a similar lens the Nikkor 50mm 1.8, which runs a little bit more, around $130 but still an incredible deal for the quality. 

If you are going to be doing landscape photography you will want something wider. Perhaps around 17 or 18mm. If you buy a prime instead of a zoom you can get a lot better quality at a better price then zooms at  similar prices but without a zoom you will lose the versatility that many people enjoy about zoom lenses. 

If you want a zoom lens just look around and read reviews. Both companies make decent zooms in the $500 range but the sky is the limit on how much you want to spend. If you want my advice go with a prime lens for your first DSLR lens to learn on. They are cheap, quality and will be good for you to get started with.


----------



## inTempus (May 4, 2009)

Get the one you like best, we can't tell you which camera will work best for you.  They're both quite capable cameras and have similar features sans the video function.  Both will take amazing pictures, both will have outstanding third party accessories available, both offer a full line of outstanding quality glass.

It's all up to you.


----------



## NateS (May 4, 2009)

I prefer the control's and layout of the Nikon's over Canon.....that is honestly the biggest reason I've stuck with Nikon.  I just upgraded to the D90 and seriously considered changing brands to get the 50d....just didn't think it was worth it to me and I'm used to everything about Nikon.

You need to spend some time playing with both as both are great cameras and in capable hands, both will produce equally stunning photographs.

Another thing to mention is that Canon offers a few fixed aperture lenses that Nikon doesn't offer.  One example is that Canon has a 70-200 f2.8 (Nikon has one) which is pretty dang expensive.....but Canon also offers a 70-200 f/4 which gets you into higher end glass for a good bit less.  Nikon doesn't offer this unless you go with the older model 80-200 f2.8 to save money.  Canon does this on a lot of their lenses....offering a f2.8 and an f/4 fixed aperture lens.


----------



## inTempus (May 4, 2009)

NateS, 

You bring up a good point.  I chose Canon for a few reasons, mostly because I prefer their simplified mening system (no scrolling) and I much prefer their lens offerings.  Nikkor glass for Nikon is typically even more expensive than Canon L glass and I believe Canon has a more comprehensive lens line-up.

That's why I say, when you buy a camera you're buying more than just a body - you're buying into a whole system.  Think not just about the body, but the lenses you will want and price them out.  Think not just about what you'll buy tomorrow, but think about what you'll want to buy next year or even further down the road.

When I completed that exercise, I decided Canon was the system for me.


----------



## Catalin (May 4, 2009)

So basically i have to buy the one which will be easier to use by me.
Still, one question remains.

EOS 50D should more expensive than D90.
Why on eBay they have almost the same price (at least with kit) ?

50D should be at least 200$ more right?


----------



## inTempus (May 4, 2009)

Prices vary and if something seems too good to be true, it probably is.

I don't buy camera equipment from stores on eBay.  I would consider buying from Amazon.com, B&H or Adorama before buying from eBay.  

$1300 from Amazon:  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Canon-50D-Digital-28-135mm-Standard/dp/B001EQ4BY0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241466121&sr=8-2]Amazon.com: Canon EOS 50D 15.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Standard Zoom Lens: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## newbe (May 4, 2009)

I agree that you should buy a camera that fits your hands, comfortable to handle,and controls that you understand.
The lens are the most important part. You will upgrade a camera body way before you will a good quality lens. Nikon Vs Canon personal choice. Do you have any old nikon or canon lens that you can use on the camera you buy? that might help make the choice. 
Good Hunting


----------



## Inigo Montoya (May 4, 2009)

Catalin said:


> So, help me



We can't help until you help yourself



Catalin said:


> Thank you.


I'm sorry


----------



## TJ K (May 4, 2009)

either is fine buy what lens works for you and then get a body.


----------



## photograham (May 4, 2009)

TJ K said:


> either is fine buy what lens works for you and then get a body.




I agree that either one would do ok, but I'd shop for body and lense together to save cash possibly.


----------



## TiCoyote (May 5, 2009)

I'm considering a similar dilemma.  My mom just bought a D90, and she loves it.  It's a great camera and has every feature you could want, and it takes videos, and it's a little lighter.  I'm probably gonna go with the Canon.  I've always been partial to Canon, I like the EOS system.  CNET does good, detailed reviews, and they feel that the Canon XXD series has a better build quality and is more semi-pro/Prosumer oriented.  But Nikon has always had a reputation for excellent build quality.  

Bottom line, they're both great cameras, it's just a matter of preference.


----------



## tsaraleksi (May 5, 2009)

Nikon does a good job at making their bodies 'feel' well built, but when you compare build specs, they match up to the Canons with which they share a price-point.


----------



## NateS (May 5, 2009)

I don't think there is anybody who will argue that a 40d or 50d is a better built body than a D80/D90.  40d/50d has a Magnesium built body (correct me if I'm wrong) and Nikon has a plastic construction (though feels really well built).  Metal is going to win over plastic anyday when comparing the durability.  

If I could have picked up a 50d for the price of my D90 I might have very well switched but there was about a $350-400 price difference and the D90 was already at the top of my budget.

If you can afford the 50d and are not yet attached to either system, I'd be a big recommender of the Canon 50d (and I'm a big time Nikon buff).


----------

